# Have you ever had a puncture



## PhilK

Having just swapped the truck, I realised that my spare wheel is a 17 inch and I need a fifteen. Then I got thinking, I have had one puncture, actually split steel rim, in 80,000 miles and seeing as it was recently am I over worrying? I always have some kind of break down cover anyway but have always held the view that a puncture would ruin a weekend if I had no spare..


----------



## bognormike

yes, twice! Both in France  . One was changed to the spare on the aire with assistance from 2 french guys who worked for Michelin :roll: , and the other on the autoroute - I tried sealing it with the gunk foam, but it didn't work, and had to call out the breakdown van (I wasn;t going to play about changing wheels with cars flashing past me) - RAC arranged a local truck, sorted in an hour or so.


----------



## brandywine

On the M5 coming back from Van Bitz, totally shredded tyre and took out waste pipe, valve and tap. RAC fitted spare after call out.

Now have airseal in tyres.

Would check if you are covered with breakdown call out if you have the wrong size spare!

Regards


----------



## CliveMott

Split rim jobbie in France, sorted it myelf. 
Valve blew out at Cheshire show after being parked for 4 hours. I swapped the wheel, RAC came out and were B useless and could not put any more air in my spare.

Also had a traditional pucture up in the alps, miles from anywhere, no phone coverageand no people so always travell fully kitted.


----------



## PhilK

*Spare*

Hi brandy, wrong size is useless anyway as hub is different. Very close to sorting a swap

Phil


----------



## PhilK

*Spare*

Hi Clive, I am of your mind, be prepared. Bloody heavy things and surprisingly big are spare wheels.
Phil


----------



## erneboy

I have had a puncture in the van, a big bolt through a tyre. I have Ultraseal in my tyres and although a little leaked out past the bolt the tyre stayed well enough inflated to allow me to drive to our destination and have it repaired a few days later.

I don't know whether to tick the yes box as the tyre didn't deflate and didn't inconvenience us or interfere with our trip.

I don't carry a spare although I know I probably should, Alan.


----------



## Drew

Yes, both on the rear near side tyres on the M5 going to and coming home from holiday within a few weeks of each other.

I had the off side tyre changed to the nearside when I had the new one fitted, i.e. new tyre fitted to the front, the old front fitted to the rear offside and the rear offside changed to the rear near side.

The RAC engineer informed me that the rear nearside tyre was the one that caused most problems.

The van was a 1993 Hymer 544 and both tyres shredded in July/August 1996. The Vehicle was fitted with Airides from new, and both tyres shredded on the inside of the rim. 

Drew


----------



## hblewett

Front wheel blow-out on Autovia just north of Zaragosa. Oh driving at the time. Got breakdown to replace the wheel, which was NOT originally supplied with the motorhome. Gung would have been no good on destroyed tyre!


----------



## Rapide561

*Puncture*

Hi

I had a puncture - but no spare. What a shambles to sort out. I now have a spare and a Fix n Go kit.

Rusell


----------



## Bubblehead

Just had the MOT done on the van, they picked up a large screw sticking out of the OSR tire but holding full pressure. Took it to a local tire place to get it removed and plugged. They guy squirted some soapy water on it and pulled the screw out using pliers, it was not in the tire but jammed in the tread.

I guess we can say we haven't had a puncture.

We do carry a full spare though and the correct bolt to fit it as it is a steel rim and the rest are alloys.

Andy


----------



## KeithChesterfield

We had a slow puncture, nail into tyre, in France this year in a hired MH.

The guy who noticed the tyre was going down helped me change the wheel and put on the spare. 

And MH tyres seem to weigh about twice as much as my own car tyres.

The tools provided by the Hire company were adequate except that I needed an adjustable spanner - luckily my helper had one and the wheel was soon changed.

We found a Peugeot dealer about 5 miles down the road, Rhuys Auto Service of St Gildas d'Arzon, who repaired the tyre in less than 5 minutes and charged €19.

Donkey's years ago, in the 70's, I had two tyres puncture on my Renault 12 within 20 miles on a journey to Cornwall.

The new tyres cost me a fortune to replace as I had to pay for them at the roadside when the breakdown truck arrived with two new ones.

Since then I've always carried a spare wheel and would advise everyone else to do the same.


----------



## nickoff

A few years ago on the way back home from a long week-end in Norfolk the front offside tyre blew. Luckily there was a field next to the road that had "hard standing". Had the old wheel off and the spare on in 10-15 minutes. I do now carry a can of pressurised puncture repair but still prefer to change the wheel if possible, on the spot.

Nick.


----------



## emmbeedee

I've had numerous punctures over the years. One's that stick out include a rear blowout on the M5 in my MGB, one in a snowstorm in Cornwall in a Cavalier (company car), one in Hereford city centre in the same car & many in my MG Midget, caused by Pirelli (UK factory) not following manufacturing instructions from Italy correctly. Due to abysmal customer service from Pirelli following that episode I have never bought another Pirelli tyre.
Most unusual puncturing object was a spark plug (yes, really) in a rear tyre of my Pontiac Bonneville when I lived in New York.
All of the above were incurred during normal road use. These & many more were changed by myself so I am not best pleased that my wife's new car comes without a spare. Even worse, the "fix-it kit" was missing too! Quite funny though watching the salesman & then the technician searching everywhere to show it to me.
I used to do rallying (many moons ago) so became quite expert at high speed wheel changing. We once punctured both nearside wheels almost simultaneously on a protruding rock & had to change both. We carried two spares & only lost 7 minutes on that section but I think it would take a little longer to change one on the MH, if God forbid we are unlucky enough to suffer.


----------



## PhilK

*Spare wheel found*

Big thanks to Airstream. Am picking up spare from him

Phil


----------



## oldun

I have had caravans and motorhomes since 1966 and I have had two p[unctures; both in northern France and both with a caravan tyre.


----------



## robrace

*NO SPARE WHEEL*

My wifes Audi had no spare wheel and we have had two punctures.Both times something had gone right through the tyre and the puncture seal was no use whatsoever.The first puncture was when my daughter was taking my elderly parents home on Christmas day evening.She rang to ask where the spare wheel was!!Had to leave it on the side of road for 4 days as we could'nt find anyone open who had the correct size tyre.Borrowed a wheel to get the car home.Now purchased a spare!!Would'nt have a motorhome without a spare.Has anyone had success with these puncture seals?when they have had a flat tyre


----------



## tyreman1

Why oh why would someone risk having to leave 30/40/50,000 pounds worth of Motorhome by the side of the road because you have a blowout on a bank holiday weekend and your breakdown company can't get you a tyre......buying or driving a Motorhome without a spare is to my way of thinking madness.....Dave


----------



## oldun

brandywine said:


> On the M5 coming back from Van Bitz, totally shredded tyre and took out waste pipe, valve and tap. RAC fitted spare after call out.
> 
> Now have airseal in tyres.
> 
> Would check if you are covered with breakdown call out if you have the wrong size spare!
> 
> Regards


Airseal wouldn't help with a shredded tyre!


----------



## Philippft

does this poll apply to any Tyre including bicycle or camping van! This could have a major impact on the results!


----------

